# J.D.Robb series "in death" ...



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

I never read J.D.Robb's "in death" series. i would like to try them out. Does anyone has a full list from book one? Thank you.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Naked in Death
Glory
Immortal
Rapture
Ceremony
Vengeance
Holiday 
Midnight
Conspiracy 
Layalty
Witness
Judgement
Betrayal 
Interlude
Seduction
Reunion
purity
protrait
Imitation
Divided
Cisions
Survivor
Origin
Memory
Born 
Innocent
Creation
Stranger


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I have them all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lailamar, lot of good info about the series in this topic:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1854.0.html

Take a look there!

Betsy

(there are other threads, too, go to the search box in the upper right hand corner of each page and enter your search text, in this case, JD Robb, and you'll get the other topics.)


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

I read a few of these books and felt that they were a bit "overdone". Typically I don't mind Nora Roberts for a quick read but I was unimpressed with this series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Megan--

Different strokes...  I don't read much Nora Roberts, but don't miss the JD Robb!  And reread them.

Do you have a murder mystery/thriller series that you prefer?  Particularly with a female protagonist, because that's what I love about the JD Robb series.

Betsy


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Same here - not a Nora Roberts fan, but LOVE the JD Robb series. I even broke down and started getting the hardbacks* when they switched formats on me.

I don't really get "overdone" from them at all, guess it's a matter of preference? Or just that I've read all 20+ of them, and don't remember the earlier books as clearly, lol. I have that problem all the time when introducing new people to series I love - I forget that _of course_ the first book would be the weakest in the series, as it was written much earlier and a lot has happened (to the writer AND characters) since then.

*I HATE it when they switch format mid-way through a series, because that means I either have to wait 6 months to a year longer for the book in paperback, or I have to pay twice the price to get my "fix". And if I wait, I either risk being spoiled on the plot all that time, or I have to avoid all my fan sites and message boards relating even _remotely_ to that series. Grr...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read many of the 'in death' books up to about 10 or 12. . .but, frankly, after a while, they were all the same. I began to get annoyed. . .


Spoiler



how can two people continually misunderstand each other and haven't they learned that it's probably a misunderstanding and maybe they should talk to each other instead of moping? I know it's a pretty standard romance type novel plot device, but when it's the Same Two People everytime, it gets old.



My opinion, only. . . they are fun reads and if I was stuck somewhere with nothing to read and someone handed me one, I'd defnitely read it. . .and probably mostly enjoy it.

(Don't know if the above needs a spoiler blocker but I'll put it in, just in case.)

Ann


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I listen to these audiobooks in my car, and am currently on seduction.  It's not my favorite so far.  I've loved the series so far, maybe I just need a break since I've listened to them all straight.  This is my first taste of JD Robb (or Nora Roberts for that matter) as a recommendation from my mom.  We all like different books, which is why there are so many out there!  But, as a generality, I really like the series.  Eve is my hero.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've read them all and can't wait until the next on. I love the JD Robb series. It is funny, I didn't think I would like them because they have the same main characters throughout the series. I like Nora Roberts and was reading Remember When, which is a combined with a JD Robb book. I read the book and was hooked. I then went and bought all of the others and love them.

That is one thing about the Kindle that is so nice, you can try the sample before buying the book. I know I would never have bought the JD Robb books if it hadn't been part of the other book.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I with you Megan. I have every book Nora Roberts have ever written but just couldn't get into the JD Robb books. Strange. I think I have re-read every book of hers a couple of times.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Nora Roberts doesn't write just romance under her own name. She also pens thrillers as horror as well.

Here are a few for J.D. Robb fans who may not like Nora.

   

River's End is a mix of crime and romance.

Midnight Bayou is a mix of horror and romance (and one of my favorites).

I haven't read Blue Smoke, but it seems to fit the bill.

And finally, Remember When combines both Nora and J.D., so you can get the best of both worlds and experiment with Nora behind the safety net of J.D. before taking the plunge on a full-fledged Nora. (This is one of my favorites for either J.D. or Nora.)

Plus, there's also Sacred Sins and Brazen Virtue (a two-book series, unfortunately not on Kindle).


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

lailamar said:


> I never read J.D.Robb's "in death" series. i would like to try them out. Does anyone has a full list from book one? Thank you.


*This is a great site that lists an author's series in order...

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

She has a new book coming out in February, Promises in Death. Should release for the Kindle in March. Her last book released in November and I was able to get Kindle version in December.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, the Kindle version usually comes out the same day for her books, as it did with November's release, but it's not always linked to the hardback page immediately (you may have to search in the Kindle Store specifically to find it).  And the price may be way high to start with, as it was with November's release.  But it did come out the same day.  Took about 7-10 days for the price to get to $9.99, as I recall.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> Nora Roberts doesn't write just romance under her own name. She also pens thrillers as horror as well.
> 
> Here are a few for J.D. Robb fans who may not like Nora.
> 
> River's End is a mix of crime and romance.


Haven't read that.



> Midnight Bayou is a mix of horror and romance (and one of my favorites).


I really don't like horror at all, but I didn't think this one was really horror. Her Garden trilogy had the same premise.



> I haven't read Blue Smoke, but it seems to fit the bill.


I thought it was pretty good. It's about an arsonist and a firefighter. I might read that one again.



> Plus, there's also Sacred Sins and Brazen Virtue (a two-book series, unfortunately not on Kindle).


Sacred Sins was okay. I didn't know there was a follow-up book.

I would classify Divine Evil as horror. I didn't get very far into it.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Betsy-
A few of my favorite authors are Patricia Cornwell, JA Jance, Leonard Goldberg and Kathy Reichs. They all write a great mystery with a female protagonist. But as you said, different strokes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Megan!

I've read several of the Cornwell books, stopped liking them so much, not sure why.  Maybe a little to dark for me.  Her characters just don't seem like they have many good days.

I've got some of the Kathy Reich to read, listened to one as an audiobook and enjoyed it.

Have read several of the JA Jance, Joanna Brady novels.  Thought I would like them more than I did, considering the setting.  I'll probably try them again.

Haven't heard of Goldberg's books, so I downloaded a sample.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------

